# USB to play video in cruze lt2..



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

I used to have a tv in my f150 many years ago. Was pretty cool riding around with music videos playing(vcd) lol. So i was wondering. We got a nice size screen in the Cruze if you have the Navigation and reverse camera. There has to be a way to make it play video..no? At home i use my Dvd player with usb jack to play all my downloaded movies and such. There are so many different video files such as MKV AVI Mp4 just to name the most popular. i tried a video cant remember which type and it just didnt even show up on the card when i plugged it in.

So getting to the point my question is....Is there a certain video file compatible to play video? Or is there maybe a usb converter or diff usb jack to be installed to make it able to play video?

p.s. i love my USB for music. So much nicer than having an ipod to pick up and look at while driving with a cord making your car messy. All touch screen now! USB > ipod


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

97 reviews no replies...Theres gotta be a way!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

No way this would work with the factory system as it is not designed to play any video from the USB, only audio. If you really wanted this to work you wuld have to make an aftermarket head unit work in the cruze.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Well i know certain USB jacks have different capabilities. Like my parents have a tv with a USB on the side but it wont play video just pictures and documents. Where my brother has one that plays all diff type of video. So i was thinking maybe you can swap out the USB jack it self for one that is able to read video. I think that is where the issue lies. I dont see why the screen would need to be replaced to play it..? But just an observation i could be wrong.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Son has that in his new Chrysler T&C, but only works when in park. Are they trying to put drive-in theaters out of business?

Also kill any changing of the GPS when in drive, not even the co-pilot can play with this. But do let you play with 280 channels trying to find something worth listening to with XM radio.

Somehow, don't have the urge to go out in subzero weather to watch a DVD on a tiny screen. But someone does think this way or they wouldn't be making theses. And if you compare the price they want for these things even to a 32" screen, a huge fortune.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It's not the USB jack. The Cruze doesn't have the software to decode the video signal.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

I would think there's a reason why you couldn't play video in the dash screen, seems like a potential accident waiting to happen.


----------



## billyhime (Mar 17, 2012)

Hardware would work stock, its all about the software.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Everyone's fussing about movies and I'm over here still trying to view pictures on a USB stick.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The Cruze doesn't have the software to view pictures either.


----------



## silver2kws6 (Jul 6, 2013)

Been there done that with aftermarkwt back up camera had yo buy another cheapo monitor to make it work


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Just go the tablet route. $100 or less gets you everything but back up although I think you can add it. You can load all your videos to a memory card. 

I sometimes use you tube when there's a certain song I want to hear. But I don't recommend you actually watching videos while driving.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

obermd said:


> The Cruze doesn't have the software to view pictures either.


Sad thing is I actually believe this is true.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Mick said:


> Just go the tablet route. $100 or less gets you everything but back up although I think you can add it. You can load all your videos to a memory card.
> 
> I sometimes use you tube when there's a certain song I want to hear. But I don't recommend you actually watching videos while driving.


lol what did u velcro it to the dash or something?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Cruze ain't got no video circuits, smartphone does. By using up my 5GB per month limit, I can watch Netflix movies while driving or even youtube. But find it more worthwhile to keep my eyes glued to the road, for one thing, watching out for potholes so I don't wreck mu suspension.

Have no idea why Garmin added a microSD slot to their GPS, suppose to be for watching photos, can even do a slide show. But did find that slot useful for adding an Italian map to my GPS.

Sure pouring a bunch of what I call electronic crap in these new cars that gives nothing more than extra problems. As a kid growing up with parents that never had a car, riding in a car was rare, but when I did, enjoyed looking out the window and still do. But I see my grandkids locked up tight in car seats playing video games.

First car was a 30 Olds, would still go 90 mph, after 84 years, no improvements here, but did trade up for a 37 Olds with a radio and a some kind of a heater. That was nice, but as far as I am concerned, could have left that as it was. Ha, wouldn't have anything to do with AC, but my new 65 Buick came standard with it. In 67 adopted a couple of kids, than it was required. Older sister with a couple of kids ahead of me without AC said her kids were throwing things out the window like a brand new pair of shoes. So had to break down and get a car with AC in it.

So with kids, a radio, heater, and AC was necessary. And a car was freedom until they came out with cell phones that also took away this freedom.


----------



## tommyt37 (Jun 14, 2014)

obermd said:


> The Cruze doesn't have the software to view pictures either.


My 14 does and it works


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

tommyt37 said:


> My 14 does and it works


Maybe the 14's fixed that and all the other troublesome issues the 13 had.


----------

